# New pictures Of the beast



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)




----------



## licklemanbklyn2g3 (Jan 15, 2004)

NNNNNNNNNIIIIIIIIIICCCCCCCCCCCCCEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!! I GOT ONE LIKE URS TOO BUT EVERYTHING IS STILL STOCK FOR NOW


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

give me your old wheels 



j/k car is looking awesome as usual


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Still waiting for my Z32 maf, should be here this week and my new chip. then off to the dyno


----------



## AznBoiBryant (Dec 29, 2004)

Wow, very nice. What's that blue light thing on the left side of your steering wheel?


----------



## Tim F (Nov 30, 2004)

Very nice! Is that a fully functional hood?! AND...what brand wheels?


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

AznBoiBryant said:


> Wow, very nice. What's that blue light thing on the left side of your steering wheel?


Turbo timer



low200sx said:


> Very nice! Is that a fully functional hood?! AND...what brand wheels?


Yes, Konig Heluims. If you need a set or any type of 15" rim let me know I can get them


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

it looks really great, especailly the engine.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

love the car and motor, but not likin the tach


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> love the car and motor, but not likin the tach


When your pushing the car to its limit, you do wanna know whats going on. After 5 grand the stock tach reads 300rpms different and by 7800 its nearly 600rpms off..So once you go past 8 you def wanna know..Everything on the car is for a resson..Its not for "hey look he got a tach" like i got before..

I had someone ask me if it was a clock, I laughted and said yes I cant see small numbers :thumbup:


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> but not likin the tach


at least its not in the corner of the windshield :thumbup:


----------



## jkick86 (Jun 10, 2005)

is that a real hood scoop? or is it just one of those cheap plastic mold-ons that are just for looks?


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

jkick86 said:


> is that a real hood scoop? or is it just one of those cheap plastic mold-ons that are just for looks?


its functional :thumbup:


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

jkick86 said:


> is that a real hood scoop? or is it just one of those cheap plastic mold-ons that are just for looks?


Its one of those CHEAP PLASTIC mold on one :loser: :jump:


----------



## OldOneEye (Oct 22, 2002)

Very nice. I like the white, like the bronze wheels, like the scoop on the hood. 

Juan


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

looks like something my grandmother would drive


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

psuLemon said:


> looks like something my grandmother would drive


Yea I bet. You gotta see what Im doing :thumbup: 

Really ser-ioussssssssssss


----------



## displaytech (Jul 14, 2005)

I still like the placement of the aftermarket gauges above the A/C controls. Did you have to do any special fabrication for that or were you able to find a piece to install the gauges in? Oh yeah the head unit install was that custom or did the screw holes line up once you took the pocket out.


----------



## Anto Modded (Jul 31, 2005)

Nice set of alloys.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

displaytech said:


> I still like the placement of the aftermarket gauges above the A/C controls. Did you have to do any special fabrication for that or were you able to find a piece to install the gauges in? Oh yeah the head unit install was that custom or did the screw holes line up once you took the pocket out.


It was just a matter of moving things around.


----------

